# 303 British rifle project.



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have a 1917 SMLE #III that was given to me by my father. It has been sporterized, and the open sights are gone. No scope mounts are on it.

I have had a new Black Walnut Monte Carlo stock made for the rifle and I am interested in either a scope mount or open sights for the rifle, can't really seem to find any details on how to get a scope mounted on one, or open sights.

I cant seem to find any factory open sights either.

Any info or direction would be of help


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

There are a couple forum devoted to surplus military rifles including the Lee-Enfields

see here

http://www.surplusrifle.com/smle/index.asp


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Been doing some more research and from what i have found, S & K supposidely make the best mounts for a scope. I am a little leary of it being held in place basically by set screws, but the reviews look ok for holding zero.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I have one too that I was thinking about scoping. Here are a couple from Midway. Dunno how they fit or are fitted:

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=103554

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=420324

Here is some Enfield info after a quick Google search:

http://www3.sympatico.ca/shooters/303Page.htm


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I applaud your effort, but think you are trying to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

Sasha and Abby said:


> I applaud your effort, but think you are trying to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


I'm sure he appreciates your encouragement and I'm sure you are of the rare people that can tell a sow's ear as you've actually had a BOSS auto.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sasha and Abby said:


> I applaud your effort, but think you are trying to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


Sorry if I offended you with my project. I have many rifles to choose from in my arsenal, and this was a gift from my father, a project he never completed, so I am going to complete it, just to do it.

I may never even try to take game with this rifle, just want to finish it and shoot it a little. Although a little more difficult to sporterize than other military rifles, the SMLE was one of the best service rifles ever, and has probably taken more game in africa and canada than all other rifles combined.

I was looking for helpfull comments from other people who have done this, not BS from someone who thinks it is a stupid project.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

BearFan,
Good luck on your endeavor and let us know how it turns out. I also have an Australian MK III that belonged to my wife's grandfather. If I ever make it out deer hunting, I would not hesitate to use it. Best wishes!
Jim


----------

